# Just ask for Nacho



## Tankless

WTF is remodelation?

Notice the bogus License number?


----------



## ironandfire

Huh, Juan of all trades.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Turn his ass in Tankless!! I hate seeing a Jackleg, advertising plumbing on their trucks, along with all the other half ass work they claim they are "Experts" at.:furious:


----------



## rocksteady

I've tried remodelation and it's way harder than it seems.







Paul


----------



## Kyle181

wow what a mexican retard


----------



## TheMaster

I almost had to knock a "nacho" out at Walmart. They love blonde girls and like to stare at your girlfriends/wife/daughters and make comments in spainish. If not for security cameras "nacho" and his friend "Frito" would have had a short nap on isle 3 and it would require cleanup. Its a matter of time before I knock one or a few of them out. Can an illegal alien sue you?


----------



## UnclogNH

Jess I'm Nacho do you needs service.










Can Nacho interest you in a "Nacho Supreme Service" I bring my bro Salsa
"We Fixem Up Nice for You Holmes"


----------



## ESPinc

I'd have a problem with Nacho cuz he can't even get remodelation right

ITS REMODELACION De Casas

I would report that..


----------



## Kyle181

better be careful what we say i think it might be one of ILPLUMBER'S buddies


----------



## UnclogNH

Kyle181 said:


> better be careful what we say i think it might be one of ILPLUMBER'S buddies


With a name like Nacho and doing plumbing you know he would be picked on.


----------



## Miguel

I can't remodelate so I just plumb.


----------



## SewerRatz

Hereis one I liked. He has the Spartan 2001 monuted to his front bumper. But I really like to get into the Serwer rodding and the cleaning and repeais of the catch Basing


----------



## LEAD INGOT

Wow if their math is as good as their spelling you might get screwed over for next to nothing.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

SewerRatz said:


> Hereis one I liked. He has the Spartan 2001 monuted to his front bumper. But I really like to get into the Serwer rodding and the cleaning and repeais of the catch Basing



Ill be calling him on monday for a quote on all 300 rental properties that I own.:laughing:


----------



## BarakThePlumber

This guy has the perfect name, if he ever gets caught all he has to say is I'm "Nacho" (Not your) plumber and I'm "Nacho" handyman!! LOL


----------



## ToUtahNow

TheMaster said:


> I almost had to knock a "nacho" out at Walmart. They love blonde girls and like to stare at your girlfriends/wife/daughters and make comments in spainish. If not for security cameras "nacho" and his friend "Frito" would have had a short nap on isle 3 and it would require cleanup. Its a matter of time before I knock one or a few of them out. Can an illegal alien sue you?


You have to be careful because illegal aliens are starting to sue on a regular basis. There is a guy in Arizona who has a 22,000 acre ranch and he was sued for $32,000,000 by 16-illegal aliens he detained and held for ICE because they were trespassing on his land and causing damage. The Mexican American Legal Defense and Education Fund (remember not to donate to them) brought the lawsuit saying the illegals civil rights were violated when the rancher held them. The final award to the illegals was just shy of $78,000 with $60,000 of it being punitive damages. In addition to the $78,000 he had a ton of legal bills.

Mark

BTW: Not only did Nacho make up the word "remodelation" he also made up a license number to look like he is a licensed contractor.


----------



## UnclogNH

Nacho uses guacamole in place of flux.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

*Keep these unfortunate facts in mind*


Only us as plumbers identify what's going wrong with this action
city jurisdictions "coming down" on foreign people? unlikely for many reasons these days
The ONLY time I see enforcement is when a consumer has been repeatedly ripped off, not random call ins of those catching on to what is happening
Language barriers tend to lend favoritism in their favor
If "you" the innocent continue to go after the "guilty"...the ridiculous pattern begins where the political process jumps in and feels pity for the ones doing the wrong
There is no way to stop the progression of their existence when so many (homeowners) follow the ignorance of cheap
The majority of my customers when I get sought out for services are mostly the "try and buy" and roll with it. I'm totally okay with this as I treat this with respect and don't abuse the privilege of working for others.

But a lot of people purchase their services through cost minimization. < new word :laughing:


Yes, you'll get some that will "pay the price" knowing it is done right but keep in mind that I find those loyalties very short lived. Those who speak the most proudly of that usually disappear off the planet. 

I have diehard repeat customers, but I have a large list of those I worked one time for and no more. Too often, minimizing costs is their priority only.

Those who are not paying taxes, and get at least one referral going that's halfway decent, they are going to be moved around like a cup of sugar in a neighborhood.

One short story,

Did work for a translator years ago, I was hovered over like a hawk on my pricing. I roughed in a half bath, just extended a drain line for the lav, bar sink. Set flange for a toilet.

Mexicans framed up the basement, my job was plumbing only.

Between water lines and extending of drains, I was done waiting for the drywall to be finished.

I go and set the toilet flange, set the bar sink, then all hell breaks loose.


Plumbing wall was set too close to the flange, the idiot boyfriend put together the pop-up assembly trying to save a buck and damaged it, now expecting me to hook to it.

When the toilet they supplied me with didn't go in (bowl yes, tank no) it was now my fault?

When the lavatory drain started to leak because someone stripped, then overtaped the threaded tailpiece that it is my fault?


I told them that they needed a 10" rough in thanks to the guy who framed the wall. It was a loose wall as well when I was running the waters/drain.

I never assembled that drain on that sink, and I told them that I couldn't hook that up for that reason, and collected.

Between the woman who owned the house and that boyfriend, they "tried" to pin it back on the plumber for the toilet screwup and the drain being damaged.

No way, and I stood my ground. 

You get your mexican framer back there and measure center of flange to wall, not my problem.

Don't be assembling/damaging product before I can connect to it, not my problem.

I sent that woman a very descriptive email, telling her that I'm not the problem and her damn framer and boyfriend is.

Never heard from her again and I really don't care. I found it offensive to be taking the blame for something I wasn't at the helm of doing the deed.

Put a wall in, get that measurement right.

These people were implying I bust that floor up to move that flange......F U.

People will try to screw you and not think twice. Shame on that woman for trying to get benefit out of a mistake thinking I'm gullable to bend and think she's right, just so I kept her work relationship intact.

:no:


----------



## ILPlumber

Kyle181 said:


> I love spewing douchey comments. Please pray for an increase in my mental capacity in the coming year. Thanks! Kyle.


...


----------



## Airgap

"Excuse me sir, may I see your license?"

"My license man, eets on de back of de car man."


----------



## 422 plumber

Kyle181 said:


> better be careful what we say i think it might be one of ILPLUMBER'S buddies



I just pray Kyle keeps spewing douchey comments about mods not realizing that that the mods get to remodelize them and provide me with much hilarity.


----------



## Kyle181

ILPlumber said:


> ...


 thats so funny that your the moderator and you get so upset by my comments your insecurites really make me laugh


----------



## ILPlumber

Your lack of any punctuation makes me chuckle. 

It's that laugh that just comes out. Kinda like when you see a mentally challenged person do something funny, you laugh but you know you shouldn't.

Merry Christmas Kyle! Thanks for your continued entertainment


----------



## LEAD INGOT

weeeeeeellllllllll!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER




----------



## ToUtahNow

Kyle181 said:


> thats so funny that your the moderator and you get so upset by my comments your insecurites really make me laugh


Gimminey Christmas, did you want some cheese with that whine?


----------



## Kyle181

ToUtahNow said:


> Gimminey Christmas, did you want some cheese with that whine?


 i said something made me laugh, how is that whining there smart guy?


----------



## Tankless

Dude...I almost pissed myself seeing that again!! (Do not pass go, do not collect 200 dollars). That was perfect!



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## gear junkie

Tank, what city is this? Santa Barbara?


----------



## Tankless

gear junkie said:


> Tank, what city is this? Santa Barbara?


Lowes on Mills and Main. I took this right neat the StarBucks in the same parking lot.


----------



## RealLivePlumber

This is his mama's place?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Miguel

usted gringos es todo igual!! 

Up here we don't see any of that kind of stuff from "_illegals_ in the sense that I'm gathering from this thread, however there _is_ a rampant issue with non-licensed handy-types that boast what Nacho advertises. Reminds me of the AC/DC song "Dirty Deeds"... the "done dirt cheap" is the part that comes to mind.

Once I'd bid on a job that I learned I'd beat two other plumbing companys on. Great, I thought until the cheapassed HO informes me that this other outfit can do the job for less than half my bid!!! At the time I was hungry and needed the work but I was so incensed that this seemingly intelligent HO would even compare my price to one that was way less than half of 3 others that were all within 5% of each other that I was ready to walk away right there.
My response was simply, "Oh really!?" and I could have just left peacefully right there. I mean, I've been pricing jobs for years and I know what it takes and I'd already lowballed this to the point that there was no room for dickering. HO sez, "So are you going to amend your price?" (Almost threateningly) and I answered, "Yes absolutely!" and I tore my copy of the quote in four right in front of him, but then I turned to leave. HO grabs my arm and asks, "SO what are you going to do?". I told him that if he wanted it repriced to give my office a call and I'd have a new price ready within the hour. Probably only 10 - 25% higher than the now null and void quotation.

He likely would have continued badgering me but I think that I pulled my arm back from his grasp a little harder than I meant to. I wasn't in any mood to negotiate further anyway.

Of course he got hosed by the "plumber/drywaller/tile guy/you-name-it" and legal battles ensued. The job was never completed and what was done was irrepairable. I'm glad that when I stepped in that pail of shti I didn't get much on me. :yes:


----------



## Redwood

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8xfgw_mind-of-mencia-episode-4_fun

Dee Dee Dee!:laughing:


----------



## gear junkie

Miguel said:


> Up here we don't see any of that kind of stuff from "_illegals_ in the sense that I'm gathering from this thread, however there _is_ a rampant issue with non-licensed handy-types that boast what Nacho advertises.


Here in CA, Nacho is perfectly legal as far as the type of work he's doing as long as he stays under the $500 mark. What's NOT legal is that he's representing himself as a licensed. I can't believe that swift (ca investigative team) can't find these people. I've seen people on CL use other people's license numbers. These people are so easy to find.


----------



## rocksteady

gear junkie said:


> Here in CA, Nacho is perfectly legal as far as the type of work he's doing as long as he stays under the $500 mark.


 
Damn, you must have bumped your head if you think that thorough and correct remodelation can be done for $500. I don't think you have a full grasp of Nacho's abilities and the services he's offering.







Paul


----------



## Master Mark

*is nachos lisc for real???*



Tankless said:


> Lowes on Mills and Main. I took this right neat the StarBucks in the same parking lot.


 
Is this guys lisc for real or just bogus???l 
you live out there, and I wonder if this guys lisc is 
actually legit or just something he made up...

you can probably get on line with the state to find out ..

If its fake, what can you do to him??


----------



## Tankless

Try it yourself....They don't start with a zero out here. They are in the 9's right now, and will be for at least another 5 or so.

https://www2.cslb.ca.gov/OnlineServices/CheckLicense/LicenseRequest.asp




Master Mark said:


> Is this guys lisc for real or just bogus???l
> you live out there, and I wonder if this guys lisc is
> actually legit or just something he made up...
> 
> you can probably get on line with the state to find out ..
> 
> If its fake, what can you do to him??


----------



## rocksteady

It's fake. If you look it up on the Contractors State License Board it comes back as invalid. I'm guessing when they had 5 digit numbers they didn't start with a zero. 

I don't know what can be done and around here it doesn't seem like anyone cares. There's no code enforcement presence in my county at all.







Paul


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Call the police, turn him in, he is Clearly breaking the law, then, sit by a window in your house, with your chin rested on you fist, and look out said window, and watch as NOTHING is done about it.:furious:


----------



## gear junkie

rocksteady said:


> Damn, you must have bumped your head if you think that thorough and correct remodelation can be done for $500. I don't think you have a full grasp of Nacho's abilities and the services he's offering.


I don't agree with the state law but if he didn't advertise as licensed, he would've been legal. http://www.cslb.ca.gov/Applicants/ContractorsLicense/ExamApplication/BeforeApplyingForLicense.asp


----------



## gear junkie

rocksteady said:


> It's fake. If you look it up on the Contractors State License Board it comes back as invalid. I'm guessing when they had 5 digit numbers they didn't start with a zero.
> 
> I don't know what can be done and around here it doesn't seem like anyone cares. There's no code enforcement presence in my county at all.


 Do you care? 
http://www.cslb.ca.gov/Consumers/ReportUnlicensedActivity/ Let's see if you can make the change. The form only takes 2 minutes to fill out.

Nacho may have a visitor or two in the coming weeks.:whistling2:


----------



## Master Mark

*Nacho Probably Works From A Cell Phone*



gear junkie said:


> Do you care?
> http://www.cslb.ca.gov/Consumers/ReportUnlicensedActivity/ Let's see if you can make the change. The form only takes 2 minutes to fill out.
> 
> Nacho may have a visitor or two in the coming weeks.:whistling2:



They aint gonnna fine this fellow....
they might reward him for being a hard working illegal...

if he has no plumbing card or contractors Lisc, , then he should be fined.
but you know and I know they will just give him a big sloppy kiss 
and maybe make an example of him like a "poster boy" ...

He has no address, and probably works 100% all off the cell phone
the only way they will get this guy , 
they will have to call that cell number and set up a sting operation


I doubt that the state of Californication will go to all that trouble.


Tankless, 
Thanks for posting this picture, its going on my web site for laughs......

...


----------



## rocksteady

Yeah, I know. He doesn't really advertise as a plumber but he does represent himself as a licensed contractor and that is illegal. I also doubt very much that he keeps his bills under $500. The Ca. contractor law is pretty messed up, that's for sure.







Paul


----------



## Master Mark

*100 dollar bet......*



rocksteady said:


> Yeah, I know. He doesn't really advertise as a plumber but he does represent himself as a licensed contractor and that is illegal. I also doubt very much that he keeps his bills under $500. The Ca. contractor law is pretty messed up, that's for sure.
> 
> I will bet you $100 bucks that he installs water heaters for home depot or LOWES ]:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## LEAD INGOT

rocksteady said:


> Yeah, I know. He doesn't really advertise as a plumber but he does represent himself as a licensed contractor and that is illegal. I also doubt very much that he keeps his bills under $500. The Ca. contractor law is pretty messed up, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


 Is it possible that is his drivers license number? That would make him a " licensed" contractor.:whistling2:


----------



## Plumber Jim

It doesn't say what license it is. It could be his dog's license. Has anyone called him yet?


----------



## LEAD INGOT

jjbex said:


> I just pray Kyle keeps spewing douchey comments about mods not realizing that that the mods get to remodelize them and provide me with much hilarity.


 I agree. I also love your use of the adjective douchey.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

LEAD INGOT said:


> I agree. I also love your use of the adjective douchey.



Im no English major by no means, But, im pretty sure the word "Douchey" is an adverb.:yes:


----------



## LEAD INGOT

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Im no English major by no means, But, im pretty sure the word "Douchey" is an adverb.:yes:


 I'm not either, but it was used to describe the type of comments. Thus making it an adjective. But I'm probably wrong. Are there any english experts here that can settle this?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

LEAD INGOT said:


> I'm not either, but it was used to describe the type of comments. Thus making it an adjective. But I'm probably wrong. Are there any english experts here that can settle this?



Dictionary: ad·verb 




 The part of speech that modifies a verb, adjective, or other adverb.
 
 Any of the words belonging to this part of speech, such as _so, very,_ and _rapidly._

See LI, by adding the "y" at the end of the word "Douche" it became "How" the subject appeared to be at that time The adjective was modified by adding the "y".


----------



## LEAD INGOT

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Dictionary: ad·verb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The part of speech that modifies a verb, adjective, or other adverb.
> 
> Any of the words belonging to this part of speech, such as _so, very,_ and _rapidly._
> See LI, by adding the "y" at the end of the word "Douche" it became "How" the subject appeared to be at that time The adjective was modified by adding the "y".


 What the hell is a verb?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

LEAD INGOT said:


> What the hell is a verb?


A verb describes action, like thread jacking, get it?:laughing:


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

:no:


----------



## Miguel

This brought to you by medterms.com:
"

*Douche:* A stream of water directed at any part of the body or any body cavity, often into the vagina, for cleansing or medicinal purposes. A douche can be with a simple solution of vinegar in water. Some commercial douche solutions have somewhat more romantic names than vinegar (names such as Country Flowers, Fresh Baby Powder, Fresh Mountain Breeze, Spring Rain Freshness, etc.)."

I'm not trying to imply that Nacho is anything other than advertised but... "Baby powder fresh" might be it. I dunno...  *"DOUCHE"* is the word that stands out the most for me.


----------



## Tankless

He struck again!! Same Lowes parking lot too!
As I walked in to the lumber yard (I park there becasue I am better than everyone else) I see a guy that looked like a Nacho checking out with his fearless 4'9" helper. I really don't know if that was him, I wasn't in the mood to ask. Maybe a certain someone who already sent off a letter to the CSLB might get them to ask his name? I dunno but I can hope :thumbsup:

Skilled in all kinds of remodelation......that's just something special right there.


----------



## ToUtahNow

I'm headed to a job in Los Osos today. Maybe I should stop by your Lowes and check him out.

Mark


----------



## Tankless

You got yourself a drive there. Exit Main Street in Ventura and make your first two rights. He'll be there. Hamburger Habit is pretty good, there are a few in Ventura and one off Milpas. That section of the 101 is all tore up right now and even at 3 in the morning there is traffic there. Of course there is always A.J. Spurs in Solvang but that's only dinner. That place is really good. 

If you meet him don't expect him to get too worried about being an unlicensed hack, these people are used to hiding from the Federal Government....let alone some silly licensing board



ToUtahNow said:


> I'm headed to a job in Los Osos today. Maybe I should stop by your Lowes and check him out.
> 
> Mark


----------



## ToUtahNow

Tankless said:


> You got yourself a drive there. Exit Main Street in Ventura and make your first two rights. He'll be there. Hamburger Habit is pretty good, there are a few in Ventura and one off Milpas. That section of the 101 is all tore up right now and even at 3 in the morning there is traffic there. Of course there is always A.J. Spurs in Solvang but that's only dinner. That place is really good.
> 
> If you meet him don't expect him to get too worried about being an unlicensed hack, these people are used to hiding from the Federal Government....let alone some silly licensing board


Cool, I like Hamburger Habit's BBQ Chicken salads. They just opened a place right up the street from me too. On a side note, I use to eat breakfast every Saturday morning at what was a Victory dealer/cafe on Main Street in Ventura. Today I think it is called the Sidecar Cafe but from the outside in looks like a train car.

Mark


----------



## ToUtahNow

It must be one of those days. I stopped at the Lowes and couldn't find Nacho or Hamburger Habit. I guess I could have gone to the Chipotle Grill and ordered Nachos. I have to say that was one of the busiest Lowes I have every been to and it had a ton of work trucks there. You have to wonder how many were licensed Contractors.

Mark


----------



## Tankless

Almost none. there is one dude that I always seem to see there that takes his customers (usually older ladies) to buy all his materials and parts. There's a lot of these guys that work just enough to live and surf. It was a trip to see these guys when I first moved to this area. You should see how bad the work these guys do....A hack is being nice.

Habit in Ventura is off the Telegraph exit, make a Left and it's about a 1/4 mi. on the left. The other is on the corner of Main and California. There is a California exit off the 101 N. The other is off Milpas in Santa Barbara. Gotta take the round about and it's on the right about 300 ft after you exit. My wife and oldest daughter always get that BBQ chicken salad. 



ToUtahNow said:


> It must be one of those days. I stopped at the Lowes and couldn't find Nacho or Hamburger Habit. I guess I could have gone to the Chipotle Grill and ordered Nachos. I have to say that was one of the busiest Lowes I have every been to and it had a ton of work trucks there. *You have to wonder how many were licensed Contractors*.
> 
> Mark


----------



## ToUtahNow

Tankless said:


> Almost none. there is one dude that I always seem to see there that takes his customers (usually older ladies) to buy all his materials and parts. There's a lot of these guys that work just enough to live and surf. It was a trip to see these guys when I first moved to this area. You should see how bad the work these guys do....A hack is being nice.
> 
> Habit in Ventura is off the Telegraph exit, make a Left and it's about a 1/4 mi. on the left. The other is on the corner of Main and California. There is a California exit off the 101 N. The other is off Milpas in Santa Barbara. Gotta take the round about and it's on the right about 300 ft after you exit. My wife and oldest daughter always get that BBQ chicken salad.


LOL-I got off on Milpas, went through the grocery store parking lot and back to the round-a-bout. I ended up grabbing some fast food in Buellton. Tonight I am at a hotel across the street from the Apple farm and have been debating trying that out.

Mark


----------



## Tankless

LOL, not your day pal!! I have done the exact same thingas you, and the only place to eat is Carls jr. But I don't eat fast food anymore. Apple Farm? I think that's more in RockSteady's hood! It was a nice day for a 101 drive though!!




ToUtahNow said:


> LOL-I got off on Milpas, went through the grocery store parking lot and back to the round-a-bout. I ended up grabbing some fast food in Buellton. Tonight I am at a hotel across the street from the Apple farm and have been debating trying that out.
> 
> Mark


----------



## ToUtahNow

I saw the Carl's Jr but wasn't that hungry. It was a beautiful day on the 101. I am about 30-miles South of Paso Robles.

Mark


----------



## TheMaster

*Nacho's grandpa did the original rough*

And nacho Jr. did this water heater install.:laughing:


----------



## rocksteady

Is that orange Romex or part of an extension cord?








Paul


----------



## Tankless

It looks flat, that would be 10 gauge Romex.

I love how everyone has taken to Nacho. I think I will try and get an interview with him to record it. Questions for Nacho.......hmmm

1) What is Remodelation
2) What is the CSLB
3) What does a building permit look like


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

That commercial kitchen I reworked a few weeks ago? Nacholand down there at night. 

Those fellows are cash cows though. They love to play soccer and drink mexican beer. Their wives just sit there and watch the entire time. Would you sit around and wait in a small ice cream shoppe, sell beer/pizza/nachos/drinks and whatever else for $800 a night? 

I would. :drink::zorro:


----------



## Redwood

Tankless said:


> I love how everyone has taken to Nacho. I think I will try and get an interview with him to record it. Questions for Nacho.......hmmm
> 
> 1) What is Remodelation
> 2) What is the CSLB
> 3) What does a building permit look like


How about, "What is a plumbing code?" :laughing:


----------



## RollinSoLo

I thought you guys were joking about nacho.


----------



## kentdmo

Master Mark said:


> rocksteady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know. He doesn't really advertise as a plumber but he does represent himself as a licensed contractor and that is illegal. I also doubt very much that he keeps his bills under $500. The Ca. contractor law is pretty messed up, that's for sure.
> 
> I will bet you $100 bucks that he installs water heaters for home depot or LOWES ]:laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> home depot and lowes hire those idiots to do there installs:furious:
Click to expand...


----------



## Plumbworker

i actually met a handyhack hispanic guy named nacho today:laughing: he was "Remodelizationing" a hole in sheetrock for one of my customers while i was working at their home today.. i instantly remembered this thread lol..


----------



## njoy plumbing

Call him up and send him on a series of wild goose chases to parking lot adresses. Get some pics and re-post them.


----------



## robthaplumber

TheMaster said:


> I almost had to knock a "nacho" out at Walmart. They love blonde girls and like to stare at your girlfriends/wife/daughters and make comments in spainish. If not for security cameras "nacho" and his friend "Frito" would have had a short nap on isle 3 and it would require cleanup. Its a matter of time before I knock one or a few of them out. Can an illegal alien sue you?


What is it about Wal-Mart TM? Heh, my wife can't stand to go to Wal-Mart for that very reason. So, we pulled a smoove one on them *******. My little girls have a Fart machine and Yea, we did it. My wife is an attractive brunette so I gave her the machine to put in her purse. We walked to the CD's and DVD's where they all hang out. I'm LMAO right now telling this. We walked right in the middle of 8 of em and I could see them gawking as my wife was wearing a low cut blouse. Now heres the kicker. I had some glass sulpher stink bombs from a novelty store here in Nashville. So I bent down to look at a CD next to my wife who was giving them a show so they would stick around. I crushed the sulpher bomb between 2 CD's and stood up. That was the sign for her to hit the fart machine. Hah hah hah it wasn't 10 sec. after she ripped off a juicy one that the smell hit em. Man, they scattered like the I.N.S. spotted them. We were laughing so hard we were crying. As we walked away, we crapped on every pack of beans we passed. We were thinking of filming it next time. You guys oughta try it some time. Its better than watching Dane Cook live.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## robthaplumber

gear junkie said:


> Here in CA, Nacho is perfectly legal as far as the type of work he's doing as long as he stays under the $500 mark. What's NOT legal is that he's representing himself as a licensed. I can't believe that swift (ca investigative team) can't find these people. I've seen people on CL use other people's license numbers. These people are so easy to find.


 He's probably in cahoots with MS13 gangsta's. They are paying off the LAW.


----------



## pauliplumber

Rob please get video next time:laughing:.

Watching paint dry is funnier than watching Dane Cook.


----------



## oaklandplumber

robthaplumber said:


> What is it about Wal-Mart TM? Heh, my wife can't stand to go to Wal-Mart for that very reason. So, we pulled a smoove one on them *******. My little girls have a Fart machine and Yea, we did it. My wife is an attractive brunette so I gave her the machine to put in her purse. We walked to the CD's and DVD's where they all hang out. I'm LMAO right now telling this. We walked right in the middle of 8 of em and I could see them gawking as my wife was wearing a low cut blouse. Now heres the kicker. I had some glass sulpher stink bombs from a novelty store here in Nashville. So I bent down to look at a CD next to my wife who was giving them a show so they would stick around. I crushed the sulpher bomb between 2 CD's and stood up. That was the sign for her to hit the fart machine. Hah hah hah it wasn't 10 sec. after she ripped off a juicy one that the smell hit em. Man, they scattered like the I.N.S. spotted them. We were laughing so hard we were crying. As we walked away, we crapped on every pack of beans we passed. We were thinking of filming it next time. You guys oughta try it some time. Its better than watching Dane Cook live.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


*******? and i guess all mexicans are in cahoots with ms13 too


----------



## tungsten plumb

Wow the racism in this thread is amazing. Also I dont know about the illegals where you are at but the ones in california carry crocodile dundee knives so if you think you gonna knock one out without getting sliced up lets just hope your life insurance is up to date. Just a little food for thought.


----------



## 422 plumber

tungsten plumb said:


> Wow the racism in this thread is amazing. *Also I dont know about the illegals where you are at but the ones in california carry crocodile du*ndee knives so if you think you gonna knock one out without getting sliced up lets just hope your life insurance is up to date. Just a little food for thought.


That's a pretty racist statement right there.


----------



## tungsten plumb

jjbex said:


> That's a pretty racist statement right there.


Not really if you came to the bay area you would know its the truth. But the people here acting like only mexicans are contracting illegally are the ones who are racist. Calling someone a ****** is racist and I've seen that term used in this thread. I am far from racist towards mexicans considering my wife is half mexican, my children are a quarter mexican, and my father in law who trained me to perform this trade who is now my service manger is full mexican.Don't get mad because they are taking jobs from you. Just educate your clients into why you are better for the job and that you are worth the price you are asking and not the handyman rates they are charging.


----------



## 422 plumber

tungsten plumb said:


> Not really if you came to the bay area you would know its the truth. But the people here acting like only mexicans are contracting illegally are the ones who are racist. Calling someone a ****** is racist and I've seen that term used in this thread. I am far from racist towards mexicans considering my wife is half mexican, my children are a quarter mexican, and my father in law who trained me to perform this trade who is now my service manger is full mexican.Don't get mad because they are taking jobs from you. Just educate your clients into why you are better for the job and that you are worth the price you are asking and not the handyman rates they are charging.


Dude,
I work mostly nukes and coal burners and refineries, I really don't have much to worry about with the illegals taking my work. I also married a Filipina, so you can stop with the holier than thou stuff.


----------



## ToUtahNow

I would be careful not to condemn the Nationality over those here illegally. There are a bunch of Hispanics who are here legally and contribute.

Mark


----------



## ILPlumber

Don't forget to be nice to all nationalities guys. We live in the melting pot of the world.

I am no fan of illegals but, the other nationalities who went through the correct channels deserve our respect.

Thanks!

Matt


----------



## ILPlumber

ToUtahNow said:


> I would be careful not to condemn the Nationality over those here illegally. There are a bunch of Hispanics who are here legally and contribute.
> 
> Mark


I need to learn to type faster Mark:laughing:


----------



## tungsten plumb

jjbex said:


> Dude,
> I work mostly nukes and coal burners and refineries, I really don't have much to worry about with the illegals taking my work. I also married a Filipina, so you can stop with the holier than thou stuff.


I dont know how I'm acting holier than thou. The only thing holy about me is my crawl suit after after a few days in a crawlspace:thumbsup:


----------



## tungsten plumb

ToUtahNow said:


> I would be careful not to condemn the Nationality over those here illegally. There are a bunch of Hispanics who are here legally and contribute.
> 
> Mark


Well put Mark. Also as its been stated in this thread here in California as long as the total cost labor and materials is less than $500 we can't complain. Its the job of the INS to handle whether or not they are here legally. Also there are tons of licensed contractors doing illegal work. I know of general contractors who do repipes :no: thats a no no. I know of contractors who have 10 employees and no workers comp:no:. Hell just today I saw a guy advertising sewer line replacements $1495 and his license expired in march:no: and you can bet your but I reported him :thumbsup:


----------



## robthaplumber

oaklandplumber said:


> *******? and i guess all mexicans are in cahoots with ms13 too


Thats how I refer to ALL Illegal immigrants. NOT the law abiding, contributing to society, LEGAL CITIZENS. This is my right as a citizen of the U.S. No, not ALL Mexicans are MS13. Guatamalans too.:yes:


----------



## robthaplumber

jjbex said:


> That's a pretty racist statement right there.


Look fella, First of all, I apologize if my lack of a better word for illegals offended you. Second, I am by no means Racist. I have close friends of many nationalities. Third, I am not disrespecting any legal citizens including you and your family. I have NO respect for illegals! I repeat,NONE.

Fourth, I am not going to CRY THE RACIST BLUES if someone calls me a cracker or whatever. Words are words. Words will get to a man with a weak mind. This country is too Politically correct. Last I heard we had a freedom of speech here in the U.S.

On a lighter note. There is an ole saying that goes " Never bring a knife to a gunfight". That should sum up the knife issue I hope. Once again, I apologize to anyone that I offended about the "******" word. Peace


----------



## ToUtahNow

robthaplumber said:


> Look fella, First of all, I apologize if my lack of a better word for illegals offended you. Second, I am by no means Racist. I have close friends of many nationalities. Third, I am not disrespecting any legal citizens including you and your family. I have NO respect for illegals! I repeat,NONE.
> 
> Fourth, I am not going to CRY THE RACIST BLUES if someone calls me a cracker or whatever. Words are words. Words will get to a man with a weak mind. This country is too Politically correct. Last I heard we had a freedom of speech here in the U.S.
> 
> On a lighter note. There is an ole saying that goes " Never bring a knife to a gunfight". That should sum up the knife issue I hope. Once again, I apologize to anyone that I offended about the "******" word. Peace


Then again words have meanings. 

I will not judge whether you are a racist or not but I will say "******" is a racist word. I personally am much more comfortable leaving it at illegal alien (not to be confused with undocumented alien).

Mark


----------



## tungsten plumb

robthaplumber said:


> On a lighter note. There is an ole saying that goes " Never bring a knife to a gunfight". That should sum up the knife issue I hope. Once again, I apologize to anyone that I offended about the "******" word. Peace


That may be true but I doubt you'd have a gun in walmart but I am pretty sure they would have a knife. Just sayin:whistling2:


----------



## plumbob07

4 hr service???? only works 4 hours a day


----------



## robthaplumber

tungsten plumb said:


> That may be true but I doubt you'd have a gun in walmart but I am pretty sure they would have a knife. Just sayin:whistling2:


 Thats what I want them to think:thumbup: I love having a carry permit. Makes me feel like I can even the odds if need be.


----------



## tungsten plumb

robthaplumber said:


> Thats what I want them to think:thumbup: I love having a carry permit. Makes me feel like I can even the odds if need be.


Good thing you're in Tennessee and not California then :thumbsup:.


----------



## oaklandplumber

robthaplumber said:


> Thats how I refer to ALL Illegal immigrants. NOT the law abiding, contributing to society, LEGAL CITIZENS. This is my right as a citizen of the U.S. No, not ALL Mexicans are MS13. Guatamalans too.:yes:


so long as i follow the law i am not a ******? thats good to know thanks! by the why ms13 is a salvadorian gang


----------



## robthaplumber

tungsten plumb said:


> Good thing you're in Tennessee and not California then :thumbsup:.


I did boot camp in san diego. Wheew, its fast paced out there. NRA is heavy here. Lotta guns. My wife and I both carry sidearms at all times. I carry a 40 cal. and she a 380. I leave mine in the truck when running calls. I go to some of the shadiest parts of town sometimes.


----------



## tungsten plumb

robthaplumber said:


> I did boot camp in san diego. Wheew, its fast paced out there. NRA is heavy here. Lotta guns. My wife and I both carry sidearms at all times. I carry a 40 cal. and she a 380. I leave mine in the truck when running calls. I go to some of the shadiest parts of town sometimes.


Well I live in San Jose. So even the shady neighborhoods aren't that bad. As a matter of fact I grew up in one of the so called worst hoods in the city. How bad could it really have been when the townhouse I lived in for 15 years sold for 350k.


----------



## robthaplumber

oaklandplumber said:


> so long as i follow the law i am not a ******? thats good to know thanks! by the why ms13 is a salvadorian gang


Yep. In my eyes anyway.


----------



## robthaplumber

tungsten plumb said:


> Well I live in San Jose. So even the shady neighborhoods aren't that bad. As a matter of fact I grew up in one of the so called worst hoods in the city. How bad could it really have been when the townhouse I lived in for 15 years sold for 350k.


Real Estate is crazy nuts there. You can get a 2000 sq. ft. home with 20 acres of land for that here. That excludes sunshine. You have to pump it in. Location, Location, Location.


----------



## tungsten plumb

robthaplumber said:


> Real Estate is crazy nuts there. You can get a 2000 sq. ft. home with 20 acres of land for that here. That excludes sunshine. You have to pump it in. Location, Location, Location.


anything over a 1/4 acre here gonna cost you almost a million.


----------



## robthaplumber

Look girls, I'm done with this conversation as I obviously have got to some of ya. I had to remind myself that this is a Professional Plumbing forum. Not a springer episode. stick and stones will break my bones but words will never hurt me.:laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber

robthaplumber said:


> Look fella, First of all, I apologize if my lack of a better word for illegals offended you. Second, I am by no means Racist. I have close friends of many nationalities. Third, I am not disrespecting any legal citizens including you and your family. I have NO respect for illegals! I repeat,NONE.
> 
> Fourth, I am not going to CRY THE RACIST BLUES if someone calls me a cracker or whatever. Words are words. Words will get to a man with a weak mind. This country is too Politically correct. Last I heard we had a freedom of speech here in the U.S.
> 
> On a lighter note. There is an ole saying that goes " Never bring a knife to a gunfight". That should sum up the knife issue I hope. Once again, I apologize to anyone that I offended about the "******" word. Peace


You are taking my quote of context. I was telling tungsten that he made a racist statement, not you.


----------



## robthaplumber

jjbex said:


> You are taking my quote of context. I was telling tungsten that he made a racist statement, not you.


 I understand and was explaining my thoughts and expressing my rights to others in tha thread. No beef bro.:thumbup:


----------



## 422 plumber

robthaplumber said:


> I understand and was explaining my thoughts and expressing my rights to others in tha thread. No beef bro.:thumbup:


Damn straight there ain't no beef. We are in 100 percent agreement on this one. I loved your post about the fart machine and stink bombs, I dang near peed myself.


----------



## Plasticman

River motel we stayed at this past weekend

No vent on showers


----------



## Plasticman

what the heck?


----------



## Plasticman

more


----------



## Plasticman

lol


----------



## Plasticman

Gotta love the s-trapped showers.


----------



## Optimus Primer

looks just like redwoods how to plumb book. and congratz on 1000


----------



## RollinSoLo

hahahahahahaha @ the backwoods plumbin.


----------



## Bill

Mmm, looks like the plumbing at some of the sleaze bag motels we have here!


----------

